# Computer career for Biology(PCB) student



## GeekSpeaks (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum. I have a career related question and I know only fellow geeks can help me.

This year in march I gave my class 10 CBSE examination. Now I am in class 11, though initially I wanted to opt Physics, Chemistry and Maths as my subjects but looks like Math isn't my cup of tea. I never was good at math so it was stupid to opt Math, so I rather opted Biology along with Physics and Chemistry.

Though now I am a PCB student, I would never go in any medical career field. Like all of you, I am too a geek, computer lover, blogger and love to experiment with computers. So, all I want is a good career in computer/IT field. I have been playing(not games), and experimenting with computers since I was in class 4 and everything I know today is all because of my curiosity. 

So my question is - what are career choices left with me after I took Biology instead of math ? I researched a bit and found BCA accepts students from any field and doesn't require math at 10+2 level. But I want to do PG course as well(or UG course plus my skills alone will give me better future?) But I learnt that for MCA you need math at 10+2. But some universities/colleges say you don't need math at 10+2 but you should have studied math at graduation level while some colleges need no math at all but BCA. So, can a Biology student like me be able to do masters in computer application ? If not then suggest me any other computer degree which don't need math.

I also want to know, what if I take MSc. IT after BCA ?


I shall be very thankful if you answer me.


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2014)

Without maths, the IT field is a very difficult to go at, lot of companies as well as PG courses in good colleges require Maths at +2 level. Also if you are weak at maths then PG in Computer Science will be almost impossible to crack, the syllabus of GATE exam stresses a lot on maths, so if you plan to do a PG on CS and are weak at maths then it'll be not good for you, go for medical course, you can be a geek on the side, we have doctors in this forum, they are no less of a geek than us 

If you don't do MCA your train ends there, MCA is considered equivalent to Btech, while BCA is not, so if you want a good non-BPO job in  you'll have to do MCA.


----------



## GeekSpeaks (Apr 19, 2014)

tkin said:


> Without maths, the IT field is a very difficult to go at, lot of companies as well as PG courses in good colleges require Maths at +2 level. Also if you are weak at maths then PG in Computer Science will be almost impossible to crack, the syllabus of GATE exam stresses a lot on maths, so if you plan to do a PG on CS and are weak at maths then it'll be not good for you, go for medical course, you can be a geek on the side, we have doctors in this forum, they are no less of a geek than us
> 
> If you don't do MCA your train ends there, MCA is considered equivalent to Btech, while BCA is not, so if you want a good non-BPO job in  you'll have to do MCA.



Cracking entrance exam is other thing, I was good at maths till high school but I don't want to go with it because it would be risky. So, I think I can crack entrance exam as I am not that dumb. But with PCB, am I eligible at least for PG ?

and, what about doing MSC IT instead of MCA, as MCA would repeat BCA teachings while in MSC I will learn more stuff, hence my skills will be diverse ?


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2014)

GeekSpeaks said:


> Cracking entrance exam is other thing*, I was good at maths till high school *but I don't want to go with it because it would be risky. So, I think I can crack entrance exam as I am not that dumb. But with PCB, am I eligible at least for PG ?
> 
> and, what about doing MSC IT instead of MCA, as MCA would repeat BCA teachings while in MSC I will learn more stuff, hence my skills will be diverse ?


Its not class 10 maths, here is the maths part of the CS Gate syllabus:


> Mathematical Logic: Propositional Logic; First Order Logic.
> 
> Probability: Conditional Probability; Mean, Median, Mode and Standard Deviation; Random Variables; Distributions; uniform, normal, exponential, Poisson, Binomial.
> 
> ...


You need to clear GATE to do Mtech, mtech can be done after a Btech or MSC, so yes, if you do MSC IT from an UGC recognized college you can apply for Mtech. But after MSC IT you can also do PHD as well, but not in IITs(IITs only allow PHD for Mtech or Btech students directly).

MCA might be better than MSC IT, as you can do MCA from an engineering college and get placed in IT companies. MSC unless done from reputed universities most probably won't  gets you a placement in IT companies. Also when off campus drives are performed MCA can sit with BTechs, while MSCs are usually excluded(One thing for sure TCS only takes in MSCs for ITIS).


----------



## GeekSpeaks (Apr 19, 2014)

tkin said:


> Its not class 10 maths, here is the maths part of the CS Gate syllabus:
> 
> You need to clear GATE to do Mtech, mtech can be done after a Btech or MSC, so yes, if you do MSC IT from an UGC recognized college you can apply for Mtech. But after MSC IT you can also do PHD as well, but not in IITs(IITs only allow PHD for Mtech or Btech students directly).
> 
> MCA might be better than MSC IT, as you can do MCA from an engineering college and get placed in IT companies. MSC unless done from reputed universities most probably won't  gets you a placement in IT companies. Also when off campus drives are performed MCA can sit with BTechs, while MSCs are usually excluded(One thing for sure TCS only takes in MSCs for ITIS).



I am not interested in MTech. I want to choose between MCA and MSc(IT).

Three questions -
1. If I haven't taken Maths at 10+2 level, but have done BCA, am I eligible for MCA ?
2. If math a subject in BCA, some universities say that for MCA you should study Math at 10+2 or UG level.So in latter case, a BCA student is eligible for MCA ? 
3. Degrees decide your initial pay while skills decide your future, so suppose if I am not able to do MCA instead I do MSc(IT) then due to my strong computer background, can't I have a future as good as an MCA student ?


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2014)

GeekSpeaks said:


> I am not interested in MTech. I want to choose between MCA and MSc(IT).
> 
> Three questions -
> *1. If I haven't taken Maths at 10+2 level, but have done BCA, am I eligible for MCA ?*
> ...


1. It differs, some universities allow you to take MCA if you have maths at graduation or 10+ level. If you have maths at graduation some universities requires 1 yrs/2 semesters, some require 2yrs/4 semesters, check here, data might be outdated, its recommended you checkout the university where you want to apply:
*www.tcyonline.com/mca/eligibility.php

Take for example IIT Roorkee allows MCA if you have maths at graduation level, so bca will do. Just make sure where you are doing bca conforms to these conditions.

2. I think the above answers this.

3. Depends, unless you go for really well known universities, like say IIT or the likes, then MSC IT might not get you as good salary as Btech/MCA, sometimes MCA students gets slightly more salary than Btech even(confirmed for TCS).


----------



## GeekSpeaks (Apr 19, 2014)

tkin said:


> 1. It differs, some universities allow you to take MCA if you have maths at graduation or 10+ level. If you have maths at graduation some universities requires 1 yrs/2 semesters, some require 2yrs/4 semesters, check here, data might be outdated, its recommended you checkout the university where you want to apply:
> *www.tcyonline.com/mca/eligibility.php
> 
> Take for example IIT Roorkee allows MCA if you have maths at graduation level, so bca will do. Just make sure where you are doing bca conforms to these conditions.
> ...





> Just make sure where you are
> doing bca conforms to these conditions .


What does that mean ?

So, "studying math at graduation level" is equal to BCA ? Then I guess I can do MCA even after being Biology student.  

What if I do BCA then MSc(IT) and then take lateral entry in MCA third year? Will having three degrees instead of two be of any help ?


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2014)

GeekSpeaks said:


> What does that mean ?
> 
> So, "studying math at graduation level" is equal to BCA ? Then I guess I can do MCA even after being Biology student.
> 
> What if I do BCA then MSc(IT) and then take lateral entry in MCA third year? Will having three degrees instead of two be of any help ?


Yes, you can study MCA if you have maths for 1yr during your BCA, not all colleges allow that though.

And BCA+MSC+MCA=8yrs, and in India only your final degree matters, like a company will not select you if you have MSC+MCA, they will look at one degree(say MCA), you might get a slight preference during interview but no exception during aptitude, and this might even go against you, some IT companies prefer younger candidates, specially during off campus recruiting of freshers, you'll have trouble when competing with a BTech candidate who will be 4 yrs younger than you, as both of you have no experience.

I'd say do BCA and MCA, or just aim for medicine, being a doctor is very profitable these days.


----------



## GeekSpeaks (Apr 19, 2014)

tkin said:


> And BCA+MSC+MCA=8yrs



I think its 6 years, BCA - 3 years, M.Sc 2 years, Lateral entry into MCA after M.Sc - 1 year(as you get direct admission in 3rd year after doing M.Sc)
So, 3+2+1 = 6 years




> I'd say do BCA and MCA, or just aim for medicine, being a doctor is very profitable these days.


I think I should do a MCA dual degree course, it will save a year of mine.
In medical field I was thinking about Btech in Bioinformatics but I don't have much knowledge about it and it's scope.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 19, 2014)

Going offtopic here, but here's something amusing

*thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=math


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Going offtopic here, but here's something amusing
> 
> *thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=math


Good heavens, that's maddox, is he still active? I remember maddox and mothersagainstmaddox, those were the days, thanks a lot for reminding me


----------



## srkmish (Apr 19, 2014)

Maddox rules. He is still active and he has a facebook page where he gives divine wisdom from time to time. Proud to be born in the same era when Maddox lives


----------



## Kajal gupta (Jun 10, 2017)

Can  I do electrical and chemical engineering with biology i had my 12th with the biology and if possible can I eligible for gate exam


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2017)

Kajal gupta said:


> Can  I do electrical and chemical engineering with biology i had my 12th with the biology and if possible can I eligible for gate exam


You need to have Maths in most colleges to get into Engineering. Maybe some colleges you can get Biotechnology branch without Maths. Else, other branches most definitely need mathematics.


----------

